# wasteful spendings in architecture, built for nothing



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Aeropuerto de Castellón, Benlloch (E) by Panoramyx, on Flickr
castellon airport , spain
Aeropuerto de Castellón (Cabanes) by olaborda, on Flickr
aeropuerto de Castellon de la Plana by Mirayvuela, on Flickr
built a few years ago but no planes yet


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ciudad real airport, spain , not in service
Aeropuerto de Ciudad Real. Torre y plataforma aviación general (CQM / LERL) by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr
Aeropuerto de Ciudad Real by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
DSC00366 by Miciudadreal_es, on Flickr
DSC00381 by Miciudadreal_es, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid , the justice city
Spain, Madrid Vicinity by dimaruss34, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

seseña,spain
Seseña nuevo by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
Seseña 1 by Aurélien PIC, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the culture city in santiago de compostela , spain 
Ciudad de la cultura 2 by Jesroma / Jesús Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
Ciudad de la Cultura - Santiago de Compostela by El Rey Buenvino, on Flickr
Cidade da Cultura by Juan Luis Rúa, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Seseña is not empty, it has thousands of in inhabitants, and the buildings were built with private investment.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

art centre in alcorcon,spain
CREAA by portaldelsures, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid, olympic stadium
Estadio de La Peineta by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
002625 - Madrid by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the congress palace in huesca, spain
Palacio de congresos by Jorkab, on Flickr
Palacio de Congresos by fotortuga.com, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the jaen tram
Tranvía de Jaén 3 by Jesús Garrido, on Flickr
Tranvia de Jaen by Kevin Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Maybe some explanation?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

this tram was completed a few years ago and not in service yet


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Seseña is not empty, it has thousands of in inhabitants, and the buildings were built with private investment.


yes i know , but was it necessary ?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

albacete airport , 1200 passangers in 2013
aeropuerto delante albacete by Bomedia S.L, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

huesca airport , 273 passangers in 2013
100814 - Monflorite 015 by J.A. Cifuentes, on Flickr
Aeropuerto de Huesca by Titovigo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cultural center in aviles , also in spain
Niemeyer Avilés panorámica by Taba Phot, on Flickr
niemeyer by El Avispao, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

oviedo congress palace,cost 370 milions eur
Palacio de Congresos Princesa Letizia by Nextors, on Flickr
OVIEDO / Palacio de Exposiciones y Congresos Ciudad de Oviedo by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr
CENTRO DE CONGRESOS DE OVIEDO (Edificio Centro Comercial Buenavista por Santiago Calatrava) by Damián Iglesias Pérez | PHOTODMN.com, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

valdeluz,guadalajara
Ciudad Valdeluz by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
Fotografía aérea Ciudad Valdeluz by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
Ciudad Valdeluz 2 by Aurélien PIC, on Flickr
Ciudad Valdeluz 1 by Aurélien PIC, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I understand that the cities are empty because of the economic crisis, but what about the rest of the buildings, like Oviedo congress palace, the cultural center in Aviles, the airports, the culture city in Santiago de compostela, the congress palace in Huesca, the justice city in Madrid etc. etc. Why are they empty or why they are not in use? What is the reason for that?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

airports , too many


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

many of the buildings shown are in use , but very poor for the cost they had .
local politicians built unnecessary and very expensive proyects ...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the new murcia airport under construction 
Nuevo Aeropuerto de Corvera-Murcia en Construcción by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
there is another old one in san javier 50 km away


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

palma arena
Palma Arena-21 by breezerburn, on Flickr
Palma Arena-31 by breezerburn, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

caja magica , madrid , used 9 days a year
La Caja Mágica - Madrid by Getyoo, on Flickr
21 Caja Mágica Pista Tres 19302 by javier1949, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the spanish debt is 961.555 billion euros


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! No wonder why Spain has been in a bad economy lately! Those projects seem quite expensive, but if they weren't necessary, why were they built?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ciudad de la luz in alicante ( cinema studios )
Ciudad de la Luz by Viajes Bookaris, on Flickr
Ciudad de la Luz - Monolito2 by Noel GM, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

beja airport in portugal
Aeroporto de Beja by ANA Aeroportos de Portugal, on Flickr
0 flights
Aeroporto de Beja by ANA Aeroportos de Portugal, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bosque de acero in cuenca ( exibition center )
Bosque de Acero by josefelixlopez, on Flickr
15 Recinto Ferial R. Moneo 28973 by javier1949, on Flickr
08 Recinto Ferial R. Moneo 29009 by javier1949, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

roballan said:


> Wow! No wonder why Spain has been in a bad economy lately! Those projects seem quite expensive, but if they weren't necessary, why were they built?


ask them !!

El President de la Generalitat, Alberto Fabra, recibe a S.A.R. el Príncipe de Asturias a su llegada a la Estación de Villena en el primer viaje del AVE Madrid-Alicante. 17/06/2013. by PresidenciaGVA, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

free motorways everywhere

Autoroute vide - Autovia vacia by antonio 69290, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

requena ave train station , 50 passangers a day for 12 millions 
Requena-Utiel by C.Olmos, on Flickr
El President de la Generalitat, Francisco Camps, acompaña a Sus Majestades Los Reyes en la inauguración de la Estación del AVE Requena-Utiel. 18/12/2010. by gvaFranciscoCamps, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

any pictures from other countries ???


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I think Spain will win this hands down :lol:


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

Two in one...


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Olimpiyad stadium 300 mil Euros

built far far away from istanbul without any major public transport connection and its mostly empty throughout the year because its top on a hill and soccer/football isnt even playable because of strong winds.


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

roballan said:


> Wow! No wonder why Spain has been in a bad economy lately! Those projects seem quite expensive, but if they weren't necessary, why were they built?


simple, corruption my friend.

many of these projects have something todo with the governor, politician of that region.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

square in valencia (E) cost 25.000.000 eur
Mirador de Hormigón by carballet, on Flickr
MIRADOR DE MIRAMAR (contrapicado) by Buscavientos, on Flickr
Entrada a Valencia by carballet, on Flickr
Salida de Valencia by carballet, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

MORE MORE MORE 

there should be more but i think many are ashamed to post


----------

